# Getting hired by AMR



## T-man (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi guys,
I have a question regarding the hiring process with AMR. I just got my NREMT and I got my ambulance tep- cert from the DMV. Now I have been told that I need to go apply with AMR in Monterey county since they do allow EMT on their engine "I live in Santa Cruz", 
*1-Can anyone throw me some tips on how to get through the hiring process with them? Just to make it as fast and efficient as possible.
*2- Are they hiring any EMT's at this time?

Thanks for all of your help in advance and much appreciated.

-Talal


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 10, 2011)

Moved to appropriate forum.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 10, 2011)

Just follow what they tell you to do. Make sure you follow up with phone calls and going down there to talking to people. It doesn't mean much when they say they aren't hiring. They weren't hiring when I turned in my application but I got hired on.


----------



## T-man (Apr 10, 2011)

Great, thanks. Just wondering, when did you get hired and how long did you have to wait after you completed you App and turned it in??

Thanks again.
-T


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 10, 2011)

I start my orientation tomorrow. And it took about 3 months. I called every week and went down to the main a couple times. In my situation I had to pull every little string I could to get hired.


----------



## T-man (Apr 11, 2011)

That's great. Congeratulation. So I am assuming that you have done already your Interviews with them right?? If so, do you think you can email me some of the questions you had to answer at the interview? If not NO big deal.

Thanks again man.
P.s. "Good luck tomorrow".

-Talal


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 11, 2011)

I only had one interview. And the questions and possible tests you have to take change a lot by location. I had 6 "what would you do" questions and then 4 tell me about yourself questions.


----------



## Fbarba123 (Apr 11, 2011)

You will also need to get your county certification, and you stated that you already have your Ambulance drivers certificate, so that's good.

And yes, your right, AMR santa cruz does not allow EMT's on their rigs since it's a dual medic system, thus your left to apply to other counties, don't forget about Santa Clara, rural is taking them over and are still taking applications.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 11, 2011)

Fbarba123 said:


> You will also need to get your county certification, and you stated that you already have your Ambulance drivers certificate, so that's good.
> 
> And yes, your right, AMR santa cruz does not allow EMT's on their rigs since it's a dual medic system, thus your left to apply to other counties, don't forget about Santa Clara, rural is taking them over and are still taking applications.



Cali moved to just the state cert now. Unless the county you are applying to requires an extended scope of practice.


----------



## Fbarba123 (Apr 11, 2011)

firefite said:


> Cali moved to just the state cert now. Unless the county you are applying to requires an extended scope of practice.



Yes you got it correct, once you certify initially with any county, you will get a state card mailed to you that will cover all of cali. So much better than before


----------



## YCALR (Apr 11, 2011)

Fbarba123 said:


> Yes you got it correct, once you certify initially with any county, you will get a state card mailed to you that will cover all of cali. So much better than before



Really?? I certified with two counties and have yet to receive a state card.


----------



## T-man (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks a lot guys. Really appreciat all of the feedbacks.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 11, 2011)

YCALR said:


> Really?? I certified with two counties and have yet to receive a state card.



Yeah. You should only receive a grey card from the wonderful state of California.


----------

